# time released nutrients?



## primageon (Feb 28, 2008)

i've always manually added A & B nutrients to outdoor crops, but does anyone know how well the "time released" nutrients / fertilizers work? apparently you sprinkle a given amount under the leaves and the plants get fed when it rains.

​


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey there primageon,
   First thing that I would recommend, is take a good look around the area at the other plants that are growing. How do they look ? Are they nice and healthy ? If they look good then cut back on the amount that you want to give your babies. You can always walk by there and quickly throw a handfull around the area that your growing in. The absorbtion rate will be dependant on a few things. The rain obviously breaks down the encapsulated ferts, and so does the sun. Anything walking on them will bust them too. I like to use the big fertilizer spikes that you drive into the ground near your grow, that way no-one see's the ferts that your thinking of sprinkling around out there.
  Good luck with your outdoor, show us some pics when you get it all established, in the meanwhile we will smoke one in your honor, and think good thoughts for you and your babies.
:48:
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Old Bud (Feb 28, 2008)

I have been using Advanced Nutrients Harvest Pride as it will not burn your plants. I hear they have stopped making it, I suppose so they can sell Heavy Harvest which is apparently very good but will burn your plants if you are not careful. Also it comes only in 5 gal. (20 litre) containers. AN says in it's advertising that Harvest Pride is the same as Fox Farm's American Pride if you can get that. I put 2 tablespoons (30 ml) around each plant (not close to the stem) every 3 or 4 weeks. It works well for me.


----------



## primageon (Mar 3, 2008)

wicked, thanks for the tips guys. ill scope out the plants nearby like you said kingkahuuna before dumping any ferts.

and ill check out the fox farm if i do use decide to use it (still just worried about burning the plants out)

thanks again


----------

